# Indoor cats



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi all, I really didn't know where to post this so hope it's in the right place.

I am keeping my two kittens inside now after we lost one on the road outside our house at the end of November - I just can't go through that again.

The catflap is hidden behind a piece of furniture now so that Izzy (the older one that was around before we lost Paddy and therefore went outside for a couple of months) doesn't just sit there looking out. They both seem fine but I know in the summer they are going to be wanting to get out.

My OH and I have decided to build an outside pen area in the garden from the catflap which we had better get on with as the better weather will be with us before long. But my main worry is about indoors. How do you all get around having the windows open?

I just know that they will go straight out if they can get through the window.................

Any suggestions at all? Only this seems to be an american forum and I believe it's more normal for you all to keep your cats indoors - is that right?

Looking forward to hearing from someone.

Thanks
Kerry


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello, you're dead right, This forum is 90% American and unlike in the UK, they don't think keeping cats indoors all the time is cruel (I certainly don't, I wouldn't let my cat outside if I lived there). I do let my cat outside when she wants to, but that's quite rare now, and we don't live next to a major road so it's ok. However you'll find plenty of help here.

Btw, I'm actually from Soton as well (not Jupiter). But don't worry, I'm not going to stalk you


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm on the third floor and while i have screens and I *REALLY* worry about MOwMow running headfirst into the window screen and taking a header down 3 flights sooo here's what I did. 

I have 4 cooling racks (for cookies and such). I tucked one in each window track and closed the window against it to hold it firm. He's bounced into them a few times and the window track and window frame hold it firm.

WIth that in mind, perhaps you can have something attractive made out of iron or some sort of metal to fit into the windows so that air flows and the cats can look out but not escape.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

From this American, who agrees that keeping cats inside isn't cruel . . .

Rather than having a cat flap where they can come and go, how about letting them outside in your back garden only when supervised? It sounds like you're going to have the perfect spot for them to go outside and be protected, and if you're there to let them in and out, there won't be an issue about them going out without you. That's what I do with Murphy, is take him out in our little fenced backyard only when I can go with him. He absolutely loves being out there, and I don't have to worry about him getting hit by a car.


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I did do a long reply but then went to post it and the forum had booted me out and said I had to sign in again so I lost it - not best pleased about that waste of time. Anyway, I will post a proper reply soon but please know that I do very much appreciate your replys.

Kerry xxx


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yar, American here, and yes I do keep my cats indoors (Samantha is front declawed so thats a no-brainer there)...but I also don't look down on those who let their cats outside. Currently I live in a one-bedroom apartment, on the first floor, and very _very _close to a busy highway and intersection. In the future, I would love to get a home with a nice fenced in back yard, and let my girls roam around.

For now though, two of my three girls do get outside time. Both Samantha and Alice walk superbly on a leash and harness, and they go out two to three times a week with us. Neither have embraced door dashing because of it (thank goodness!) and wait for us to take them out. Rochelle has absolutely no desire to ever go outside again, outside of a crate...the very few times we tried, she was scared, cried, and struggled till she was set back down on carpet. Her being a stray before we adopted her, I can't really blame her...who knows what she dealt with out there before.

One more thing, which I think is quite impressive (although the first few times it happened, I was holding my breath freaking out). Samantha will walk out onto the outside door mat, and just sit there...no harness, no collar, nothing. She just looks around, smells the air a bit, and comes right back inside. Occasionally, she will walk to the end of the breezeway with me to where the lawn starts, but she turns right around when I do, and walks right back into the house, with a meow and a leg rub for me. If I tell her to come in, she will with no trouble at all. She knows where her home is, and she seems to feel no reason to leave it. The first time she walked outside on her own, was a fluke...I now always check first to make sure there are no dogs or other things to frighten or excite her too much. If she ever ran, I'd be devastated, but she's so good about it, it's hard to deny her the freedom once in a while.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Time Bandit said:


> One more thing, which I think is quite impressive (although the first few times it happened, I was holding my breath freaking out). Samantha will walk out onto the outside door mat, and just sit there...no harness, no collar, nothing. She just looks around, smells the air a bit, and comes right back inside.


I know, isn't that the reassuring thing? The few times Murphy has made it out the front door, he _freezes_ on the front step like a statue. Funny kitties.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Kerry1976 said:


> Thanks guys, I did do a long reply but then went to post it and the forum had booted me out and said I had to sign in again so I lost it - not best pleased about that waste of time. Anyway, I will post a proper reply soon but please know that I do very much appreciate your replys.
> 
> Kerry xxx


I've had that happen a few times, and I agree, it can be annoying. That said, I've found it you do sign in again right away, you're normally (although not always) taken right back to where you were and your post is still there. 

I'm from Canada. I too keep my cats indoors, mainly due to the wildlife around here (the traffic in my area is virtually non-existent). But I do let my cats out in an outdoor enclosure in the summer. I hope to build a bigger one this summer. As for windows, it's common in Canada for most houses to come with screens on the windows. I often open the windows and my girls love to sit and look outside, with the screen in place. I've never had any problems (although I only leave the windows open when I'm at home). If your house doesn't have screens, you should be able to install them in at least a few of your windows, which you could then open.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm also in Canada. Home Depot & Rona have pet-resistant screen that you can use to replace your regular screens. At least the ones that you'd normally have open. It still lets the air through, but it's much more durable against the head on crashes and also their claws & teeth. It comes in black & grey - the wires are a bit thicker than a typical screen.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm also in Canada and my kitty is indoors only. I live in a highrise and I'm paranoid about that. I had window screens installed by a company that custom made them and they're solid and not even that awful looking. Not the cheapest thing in the world, but well worth the peace of mind. 

Growing up back home out in the hicks we used to have a cat that went outside. Traffic wasn't an issue, but we had huge vet bills from bites, fleas, accidents (incl. a broken pelvis and a dislocated shoulder...). 
We also had 3 separate incidents of her not coming home. Once as a kitten she couldn't get down a tree, once she was locked into the neighbours basement without water for almost 3 days and one time I was sure she was gone only to have her show up a lot worse for wear a week later. I've never been so scared. So yeah, no cat of mine will ever be an outside cat again. 
Not to mention that you really miss out on a lot of time with your kitty. Ours used to be gone all day on a beautiful summer day.


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi all and thanks so much for your replies, sorry it took me so long to get back to this.

It's just the norm for people to let their cats out in the UK so I've had a few stange looks, but hey, I don't care what other people think. I have never seen screens in the UK but will have a bit of a look into it - not sure we would have something that fit our windows as they are double glazed and of course plastic but I'll still look.

I like the idea of Mowmow's to use cooling racks although I'm not sure I will be able to get any big enough. But, being the crafty person that I am, I am sure I can make something (or at least design it and tell my OH to make it - tee hee).

We are going to make a pen of some sorts from the cat flap in the conservatory to outside so they will be able to get fresh air at least - just worried about us getting any when it's hot in the summer!!!!!

I would love to let them roam in the garden but Izzy is a climber and will be gone before you know it - she would always come back but will go out of the garden and after losing Paddy to the road that's what I am trying to avoid really.........

Thanks again all you lovely people.

Kerry xxx


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I live in England too, so I'm used to the questioning and odd looks you get from people when they discover your cats are indoor only! My two are pedigree Ragdolls, so it's common place to keep them indoor only, tell that to my parents though, pfft! Anyway, I'm also thinking about summertime and windows too as I haven't seen any screens in the UK, but please do let me know if you find any! We're quite lucky in that our windows have two bits that can open- one full length and one at the top, luckily the cats can't reach the top one! x


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Missy is an inside cat because that's what she prefers, but even if she did want out, it would not be unsupervised as there are too many predators here. (Raccoons and Coyotes) I also wouldn't let a cat be out all night. I think headlights probably confuse them.

Zenobi went out, but always wanted in for the litterbox so getting her to come in was easy, I just closed the door for 30 seconds. 

Guy, the abandoned stray, is surviving outside, and doesn't want in.

The remark about not letting dogs run loose was interesting because people used to allow their dogs to run loose, and messy shoes always plagued those who were not careful.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Kerry1976 said:


> Hi all, I really didn't know where to post this so hope it's in the right place.
> 
> I am keeping my two kittens inside now after we lost one on the road outside our house at the end of November - I just can't go through that again.


Hey there...I also had three kitties. I lost one on the road outside my house, at the end of November too. I keep my other two kitties inside now, even though the older one knew about being inside and he is kinda having a hard time now getting used to be inside, specially considering that it is summer time here now.

Our stories are so similar (almost identical), so I just wanted to say Hi and share my story with you...I know what you have been through, I'm very sorry for your loss, and just as you said, I can't go through that again either, so I wanna offer you some reassurance: you're doing the right thing, my friend. Good luck 

Love from Chile (South America) :cool


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

*Solution*

I'm going to try to attach thumbnails of an album of pictures I just added here...but in case it doesn't work, here's the link to the five or six pictures in the series:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/39977-suwanee-albums-window-solution.html



This plastic fencing is perfect for sliding windows, it would work for sash type windows too, I just wedge it in the frame and it is tight! The little pieces that are used to snap sections together wedge right in the aluminum frame of the window. The feet of the fencing sit in the track, so it's secure on three sides.


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks again everyone and Lenkolas, sorry for your loss too - it's just heartbreaking isn't it.

Thanks for the link Suwanee - it looks great but again I think Izzy would just climb straight over. Although, I do think I have seen something similar that would probably stretch to cover the whole open window - will have to have a think on that.

Abbie, it's really hard isn't it - people just don't seem to get it here......... Although with breeds like Ragdolls (beautiful by the way) it's totally understandable too. They would just get pinched wouldn't they. I will certainly keep you updated if I see any screens etc.....

Mind you, I have a lovely friend who has five indoor cats and they are extremely overweight - I think people just assume my little ones will go the same way, but I am determined that they won't......

I'm so glad I joined this forum - what a lovely bunch of people you are.

Kerry x


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Kerry, can you put screens on the windows so they can still be open and air flow through but the cats can't get out? This is what we do here. (most of us).


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Kobster, well that's the idea really. I want to be able to open the windows in the summer but not let them out. But, screens aren't really readily available in the UK like they are in the States. Although (and Abbie you might be interested here), I have found a couple of websites in the UK where they do do screens although it looks like there are extremely expensive (made to order of course because it's not a standard thing here). I am going to look into it a bit further and see what I can come up with........

Thanks again

Kerry


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

Forgot to say near the start - Huge, where abouts in Southampton are you from? It's not exactly a "huge" place is it so would be interesting to know.....


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I bought stronger screening. Took the old one out and put the stronger screening in. Very simple to do

Kathy


----------



## Kerry1976 (Jan 5, 2011)

As said, as a rule screens aren't the norm in the UK so harder to come by..........


----------

